# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  مامعنى كلمة إكاف

## نبراس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مامعنى كلمة "إكاف" و هل شعار شركة الأقمصة "إكاف" لها معنى آخر غير معنى إكاف اللغوي 
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## عمر خلوف

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> مامعنى كلمة "إكاف" و هل شعار شركة الأقمصة "إكاف" لها معنى آخر غير معنى إكاف اللغوي 
> جزاكم الله خيرا


 جاء في اللسان:
الإكافُ والأُكاف من المراكب: شبه الرِّحالِ والأَقْتابِ، 
وهو للحمار والبغل كالقتب للجمل.

والقِتـْبُ والقـَتـَبُ: إِكافُ البعير الذي على قدر سنام البعير، تصغيره: قـُتـَيبة. 
لطيفة:
قال: وقرأْتُ في فُتوحِ خُراسانَ: أَن قُتَيبة بنمسلم، لما أَوقع بأَهل خُوارَزْمَ، وأَحاط بهم، أَتاه رسولهم، فسأَله عن اسمه، فقال: قُتَيبة، فقال له: لستَتفتَحها، إِنما يفتحُها رجل اسمه إِكاف، فقال قُتَيبة: فلا يفتحها غيري، واسمي إِكاف. 
ولا أعلم شركة للقمصان بهذا الاسم!!!

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

> جاء في اللسان:
> الإكافُ والأُكاف من المراكب: شبه الرِّحالِ والأَقْتابِ، 
> وهو للحمار والبغل كالقتب للجمل.
> 
> والقِتـْبُ والقـَتـَبُ: إِكافُ البعير الذي على قدر سنام البعير، تصغيره: قـُتـَيبة. 
> لطيفة:
> قال: وقرأْتُ في فُتوحِ خُراسانَ: أَن قُتَيبة بنمسلم، لما أَوقع بأَهل خُوارَزْمَ، وأَحاط بهم، أَتاه رسولهم، فسأَله عن اسمه، فقال: قُتَيبة، فقال له: لستَتفتَحها، إِنما يفتحُها رجل اسمه إِكاف، فقال قُتَيبة: فلا يفتحها غيري، واسمي إِكاف. 
> ولا أعلم شركة للقمصان بهذا الاسم!!!


هل ترى مناسبة بين هذا الاسم التجاري والمعنى اللغوي للكلمة؟

----------


## عمر خلوف

> هل ترى مناسبة بين هذا الاسم التجاري والمعنى اللغوي للكلمة؟


نعم إذا شبهنا الإنسان بالـ....

----------

